# Blue Line/ Tape Pro flat boxes



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

So, after my Northstar 8" high top apparently walked away, I bought a new blue line 8". I dont know why, just wanted to try something different.

Like the box allot, runs really smooth, but it has one defect. The gasket tends to ooz mud out the top a little. Is this common or did I get a faulty one? Also, how the he// do you change the gasket if needed.

Tomg feel free to weigh in.:thumbup:in.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

mld said:


> So, after my Northstar 8" high top apparently walked away, I bought a new blue line 8". I dont know why, just wanted to try something different.
> 
> Like the box allot, runs really smooth, but it has one defect. The gasket tends to ooz mud out the top a little. Is this common or did I get a faulty one? Also, how the he// do you change the gasket if needed.
> 
> Tomg feel free to weigh in.:thumbup:in.


my blue line 3'' spotter spits mud out the top ...I run the stop screw on the door the opposite way so the door don't open as far ...it helps but its not like a Columbia tool box !!


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Wanted to try the Blueline for beads and it has a larger mouth. Runs thicker mud better!:thumbsup:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Sounds faulty. I have a blueline 12 that runs clean, but its a heavy SOB.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

This one is very light and easy to use. Just leaky.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Gday Mld. I have an 8" TapePro and there is no sign of leakage. The TapePro rubber design is different in that it has a "soft" leading edge and when you apply pressure when using the box the mud pushes onto the wiper and creates a seal. Maybe your rubber has gone a little hard and this is causing a leak. With TapePro tools never use WD40 or any solvent based lube as this will harden those rubbers very quickly. A silicone based spray works very well.

How to change the wiper rubber, here you go. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDUNG2_Kiqo&list=UUfl7G40nBB9eHLJfWTTJeQQ&index=11

Hope this helps.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I know that when I use my Northstar boxes on my Blueline handels the handel interfers with the gasket on the Nstars. Maybe the Nstar handel is not working right with the Blueline box? My Bluelines will leak a very small amount if Im running soupy mud but not enough to call it a leak.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

my spotter is 4 years old  the first year it never spit mud at me:yes:


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks Gaz - good info!
There is a little bit of play in the screw holes in the lid - so you can adjust the gap between the radius plate and the lid to some extent.
As Gazman said, if the rubbers are stiff they won't seal so will pay to check that.
When fitting new seals it will be easier if you put them in hot water first to soften them.

Another video on tool maintenance is here:

http://youtu.be/RmZwdjfsc1c


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Can't get your vid to run on youtube Tom, maybe it's just me?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Philma Crevices said:


> Can't get your vid to run on youtube Tom, maybe it's just me?


Ran for me.:yes:


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

or:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmZwdjfsc1c&feature=youtu.be

How do we do inline video again?


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks guys! And Tomg, just so you know I really like the box, would buy another or recomend to anyone. Really good tool:thumbsup:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Tomg 

Here's a pic of what I'm up against..
you can see how the mud oozes out at the top of the stroke, kinda messy.

Will try adjusting the lid and let you know how it works.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I have blue boxes. Take a notice where in the radius the mud gets by the rubber. I'll bet it's at the bottom. If so don't run the box totally empty. *I didn't read your last post when writing that.*
Another thing you can do is take the gate off, press the rubber hard against a flat surface flexing it outwards and get it good and hot with a heat gun or a good hair dryer then pour cold water over it before releasing pressure. It'll take a set and flare the rubber outwards.:yes:


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

When empty, hold it up to the light and look through the slot to see if there is a gap between the seal and the radius plate.

When adjusting - loosen the AT062 screws and push the pressure plate forward, then tighten screws while maintaining pressure.

Is there a uniform gap between the pressure plate and the radius plate as you move it through its range of movement?


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Will look it over tomorrow and let you know. Thanks guys:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mld said:


> Will look it over tomorrow and let you know. Thanks guys:thumbsup:


Send it back if it's brand spanking new

You work hard for your money, which means you shouldn't be fixing new tools, which were suppose to make your life easier.

Tell them you want a new replacment box, a long with a free box handle for shut up money. Or you might half to go on the internet bitching and whining to the whole world:whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

mld said:


> Tomg
> 
> Here's a pic of what I'm up against..
> you can see how the mud oozes out at the top of the stroke, kinda messy.
> ...


your box pole is ***X sweet...I like that:yes:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Send it back if it's brand spanking new
> 
> You work hard for your money, which means you shouldn't be fixing new tools, which were suppose to make your life easier.
> 
> Tell them you want a new replacment box, a long with a free box handle for shut up money. Or you might half to go on the internet bitching and whining to the whole world:whistling2:


Why would I want a free box handle when I got that pimpin' homemade one??

Would have sent out back already but I need it. Will be calling Walltools tomorrow.:yes:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> your box pole is ***X sweet...I like that:yes:


That was real easy to make. If you want I will pull it apart and take pics.


My favorite handle by the way. I like it even better than my 12 inch Drywall Master..... mainly because in is adjustable and variable length ( just use a longer/shorter broom handle).:thumbup:

I'm working with a broken rib right now and can't use a full size handle on walls so it comes in real handy.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

mld said:


> Why would I want a free box handle when I got that pimpin' homemade one??
> 
> Would have sent out back already but I need it. Will be calling Walltools tomorrow.:yes:


 
So you buy from walltools, Have troubles, then you come on dwt and a dude across the other side of the world who didnt even get the sale of the tool helps you out?? Tomgs the man :thumbsup: 
Walltools are not :hang:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Touche, caz! I am a lowdown dirty dogdog:whistling and Tomg is the man:thumbsup:man

It is my understanding that Tapepro tools are not available here,although shipping probably would have been cheaper from THE MAN


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

tomg said:


> or:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmZwdjfsc1c&feature=youtu.be
> 
> How do we do inline video again?


Hey mate what's the handle and adaptor u are using for the box would be great for low joints and small areas 







mld said:


> Tomg
> 
> Here's a pic of what I'm up against..
> you can see how the mud oozes out at the top of the stroke, kinda messy.
> ...


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Get the wizard handle sween thats my next new tool day post


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Yeah I want that but the one mld ahead looked alot cheaper at least for me to start with I'm gonna deck out my tools box with all the tapepro gear eventually but gotta start somewhere and if that means finding cheaper alternatives I'm all in icerock and a few others use paint poles with adaptors so gonna start with those handles and upgrade to a full set of tapepro before I start my own Jobs


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Bought my first flusher the other day and goin to get a paint extension pole with an adaptor for it off plastering supplies and apply with a roller cheapest way possible and it still makes taping my internals alot faster than by hand


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Sweendog87 said:


> Hey mate what's the handle and adaptor u are using for the box would be great for low joints and small areas


It's the head off a trim tech handle, a side handle off a drill, an old trowel handle, a chunk of broom handle



















and some creativity. Been using it for years. I also have the drywall master 12" but it's not as versatile.


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

mld said:


> Tomg
> 
> Here's a pic of what I'm up against..
> you can see how the mud oozes out at the top of the stroke, kinda messy.
> ...


MLD, does the attachment plate on your homemade handle pivot or is it locked in place like the Drywall Master short handle and the new Tape Tech Wizard. I'm looking at short handles and wonder if a pivoting head is better than a set one. Your thoughts?


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Mine pivots. The handle is attached to the brake with a bolt. All I do is turn the handle, pivot and tighten again. I like having it adjustable but not really a deal breaker.


----------

